# Audi 100 questions



## RottyB5A2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Alright, I'm having a real hard time parting with my 1990 Audi 100, I just can't do it, it's like that old dog that needs to be taken out back but you just don't have the heart. 
1) After about 10 minutes of driving, the brakes seem to stick. As soon as I let off the gas, it feels like I'm applying the brakes. The car will come right to a stop. I can tell they are sticking because of the stink of hot brake pads. And the brake pedal will have no travel at all when this happens. What could this be? Brake accumulator? Someone explained that there is a valve in the accumulator (aka master cylinder I think) that opens up and allows brake fluid to travel to the brakes and that valve may be getting stuck. By why only after the car is warmed up? The power steering brakes share fluid if that means anything and the fluid level is fine. Of course it is, I just spent $23 on one can of brake/steering fluid written all in Deutsch. It's all worth it though, I just need some advice on the brakes. 
2) Power windows very often don't work. When the do work, it goes like this: 
Both rear windows can only be operated from driver's panel. 
Front passenger can only be operated from passenger door. 
Driver's window, well, I have a piece of wood holding that up. 
Is it the contacts in each door or is it the contacts on the master panel? 
Me+tools is a scarey sight and you should not approach me while tools are in use. Unless you have good health insurance. But I'm dying to learn and I've already started somewhat, but I need help. 
Thanks folks, and assorted others.


----------



## 87gt (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Audi 100 questions (RottyB5A2)*

I won't even touch the brake problems








However, the power window problems are generally easy to fix.
If all your windows aren't working, try the sunroof. Does it work?
If not, check the red/blue-striped wire that passes from the driver's kick panel into the driver's door. It's likely chafed and broken. 
Another possibility is the circuit breaker has gone to a better place...not likely,though.
If you find the big red/blue-striped wire to be chafed, disconnect the battery and use a crimp terminal to repair it. Although you can probably solder the mutha, you're often better off to crimp it and tape the hell out of it.
To do this, you might have to take the door panel off...it's a piece of cake with the proper allen wrench and a philip's screwdriver. Remember: you don't have to back the armrest screws all the way out. Just get 'em loose and tug on the armrest till it comes out.
While you're in that area, check for other wires that could be chafed.
Your "rear windows only work from the driver's switches" could be as easy as the lockout switch being stuck. Just push that switch a few times and you'll probably be out of the woods.
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-87gt


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

if the master cylinder was bad the brake peddle would go to the floor and you wouldn't have preasure in the peddle at all it sounds to me like the calipers are sticking and as for as the windows you need a new regulater for the drivers side and new switches for the rest.


----------

